# The WIFE element.....



## Kempire (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I just ordered my first springtails to add to my viv. As of now, I have just recently planted, and have my fingers crossed all my plants will take. But here is the issue. My better half is very cool with the idea of having a "tropical garden" in the family room, and is even ok with the idea of some beautiful frogs that her husband and boys look after, but the problem may lay with the "bug factor". So, I will be introducing some springs into this tank to make sure its working ecosystem like it should be, but my wife may not understand as much as i do...l explained it as for every pet there are sacrifices...Like a puppy that doesnt shit on the carpet.....but anyway, anyone have any advise for a guy with 2 young boys (6,5) to help convince my wife that paying for bugs, i keep in the living room, and feed is a good idea..

thanks in advance..haha

mike.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike,
Perhaps the answer would be to find a better place than the living room to keep the bugs. The springtails I wouldn't worry too much about. Once they are in the viv chances are she'll never see them and ya know out of sight out of mind. I think the bigger problem would be the ff's. Perhaps those you could move to another room? Maybe keep them in your sons closet?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Tell her it's frogs or snakes...
That she'll have to watch the feeding of mice and rabbits to the snake... Or deal with a couple of tiny bugs once in a while.

You will probably not see springtails in the tank unless you're REALLY looking for them or happen to see them on the surface of a water feature. Take some time to FF proof your tank but you will probably have a few escapees. Don't over feed and you should be fine.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah...once the springs go in there she will have no clue...isos are a different story. The only time I really notice springs is when they congregate on top of the water in the false-bottom. Other than that I just catch a glimpse every now and then (unless she goes in the tank flipping leaf litter and digging in the substrate...then she'll definitely see some if you have a good population going).


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You're going to have a hell of a time when she finds a fruit fly walking on her while she's watching TV at night. That always goes down well...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

johnc said:


> You're going to have a hell of a time when she finds a fruit fly walking on her while she's watching TV at night. That always goes down well...


I was thinking the exact same thing... or bean beetles... 

Ed


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I had fruit flies and firebrats crawl over me and my wife while sleeping.

and we had them in the whole house.


that's why I stopped using fruit flies. Instead I focus on springtails and other less persisten bugs.



But you should know that you WILL have fruit flies and other critters walk around the living room. it is inevitable.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Like Jon and the others mentioned, do the best to keep them out of sight. The less she ever has to lay eyes on them, the better. I keep mine in a plastic drawer system in my son's closet. The cultures stay sealed up pretty well. it's when feeding out of them and starting fresh cultures that a few may get away from ya. Do as much work as you can in the kitchen sink...when she's not looking. They are easy to spot and easy to rinse down the drain that way. Do the best to fly-proof your viv and then keep a small dish with apple cider vinegar and a couple drops of dish soap near your viv. That will attract and trap some of the escapees.
Here's where I made a mistake and some of the lessons learned... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/86483-i-got-trouble.html


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

johnc said:


> You're going to have a hell of a time when she finds a fruit fly walking on her while she's watching TV at night. That always goes down well...


Just wait until they are in her morning coffee....all reactions are much worse before adequate caffeination haha.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Or if you are brave or maybe foolish. When you see some fruit flies, just say this. Did you clean the kitchen after dinner sweetheart, it seems like we have bugs.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

drewman1962 said:


> Or if you are brave or maybe foolish. When you see some fruit flies, just say this. Did you clean the kitchen after dinner sweetheart, it seems like we have bugs.


OMG! So funny, so wrong!  I laughed...and cringed when reading this! Lmao!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

johnc said:


> You're going to have a hell of a time when she finds a fruit fly walking on her while she's watching TV at night. That always goes down well...


LMAO... that's exactly what sent my wife over the edge. Watching tv she kept finding FF's on her or the couch even though they were in another room. Those things sure do travel a hell of a distance but she blew a gasket...lol.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A feeding station inside the viv and a vinegar trap outside the viv keeps them where they're supposed to be, for the most part.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Lowes and walmart sell Fruitfly traps by Terro, they work pretty well but I still like tormenting the wife.

I do have to say she's pretty tolerant though, I don't know another woman who would let a cage of 40 hatchling chameleons next to the bed or deal with crickets getting loose and running around the house, etc.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Fly type might be a consideration too. My hydei use to start searching for an escape as soon as they hit the tank. I always had flies throughout the house. The melanogaster would be happy in the tanks and I had very few escaping. After experimenting with different strains of melanogaster, I've settled with one that seems to have zero interest in leaving the tank. I use to always have hydei crawl on me while on the couch, but not anymore!

Those romantic moments on the couch don’t get interrupted by a few fruit flies anymore!


----------



## shutter (Mar 30, 2012)

Springtails were easy for me. Type springtails in YouTube and there's a fascinating little clip about them by the great Sir David Attenborough, where he actually makes them look cute! They're super interesting anyways. I showed the little lady this and she loves them now, and this is the woman that let's out blood curdling screams if she sees a teeny spider or even a moth! I can't tell you how many times I thought we had a home invasion from the tiniest of bugs haha.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> Lowes and walmart sell Fruitfly traps by Terro, they work pretty well but I still like tormenting the wife.
> 
> I do have to say she's pretty tolerant though, I don't know another woman who would let a cage of 40 hatchling chameleons next to the bed or deal with crickets getting loose and running around the house, etc.


Escaped crickets always remind me.....I use to work at a private high school which had a high population of boarding students. Every year the seniors would do their prank and we would all get a good laugh. Now, these high school seniors were very intelligent and a lot of them came from families with a lot of money, so resources were easy to come by. Teenagers, highly intelligent, seemingly endless resources, and a prank. That's a great combination! 

The worst prank which caused a couple of seniors to not be allowed to attend their graduation ceremony was involving crickets. A few kids ordered, had delivered to the school and had the school secretary sign for the package, 20,000 crickets. Late at night those crickets were spread throughout the academic building, which also included the kitchen. Handfuls of crickets were put into teacher’s desk, closets, everywhere. Locked classrooms weren’t an issue, crickets fit under the door! 

It ended up that several employees were scared to death of bugs. They refused to come to work until there was no sign of any crickets. This of course caused lots of headaches! 


Brad


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dendrobati said:


> Fly type might be a consideration too. My hydei use to start searching for an escape as soon as they hit the tank. I always had flies throughout the house. The melanogaster would be happy in the tanks and I had very few escaping. After experimenting with different strains of melanogaster, I've settled with one that seems to have zero interest in leaving the tank. I use to always have hydei crawl on me while on the couch, but not anymore!
> 
> Those romantic moments on the couch don’t get interrupted by a few fruit flies anymore!


That is a great point!

The hydei seem to know were the exit is before you drop them into the viv. After they escape they hunt for the whitest wall in your house so the contrast is just right that you can see them from across the room. Then they stand up on two legs and begin to mock you!

I exaggerate slightly, but the point is the the melanogaster seem invisible by comparison. 

The other thing that cant be overlooked is the importance of mastering the feeding technique. It wasn't second nature to me the first time, but dumping flys from their container, to the supplement container, then to the tank, can be a spill-proof activity once you get it down!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I am keeping my mantellas in the kitchen of our new home, while the frog room is being constructed. My wife has become accustomed to bean beetles and fruit flys on the counter. Her patience was just about at the breaking point until my M baroni started coming to the glass and calling to greet her every morning! Now she doesn't mind the bugs so much, since they are for her little "friends." A slice of banana in the viv will work wonders at keeping the FFs in.

Other than that, I keep the roaches, isos, springs, fruit fly cultures, and bean beetle cultures in the garage, where she doesn't have to look at them.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

cyck22 said:


> The other thing that cant be overlooked is the importance of mastering the feeding technique. It wasn't second nature to me the first time, but dumping flys from their container, to the supplement container, then to the tank, can be a spill-proof activity once you get it down!


OMG this is so funny. Took me a while to get it, my wife thought I was playing some sort of instrument on the counter tapping cups back and forth.

Actually what grosses us all out is the "eyelash" bugs that we have crawling all over in the basement. We were actually told not to kill them because they eat spiders, ants, roaches..etc, so we leave them alone.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I gota tell you Jared, that bug is just awful...! lol. I hate the spiders, ect, but the viv is the only place in my house that I can justify using bugs to combat a bug problem! Find a good spider/ bug spray and nuke your basement? lol.
My big basement pest are those fat black flys with big green eyes. Its like they fly in slow motion but when you go to swat them they pull evasive maneuvers that would make the air-force jealous...


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

As far as storing them out in the open, this is what I use KASSETT Box with lid - dark pink, 6 ¼x10 ¼x6 " - IKEA

I neatly cut holes on the lids for air vents and the fruit fly cups stay out of sight and are easily accessible. Plus they are nice enough where they actually add a flair of aesthetics to the room. 
To avoid escapees, I use double sided tape near their main escape exit and they just get stuck there. If you can hide it somewhere near the tank, put vinegar with a dash of dish soap (to break the water tension when a fly steps in) and if they miss the tape they usually go straight there. 

Now just wait until you want more tanks (which you will) and let me know how the battle with the wife goes. My battle is ongoing...

Diego


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

djone2 said:


> My battle is ongoing...
> Diego


Isn't it always?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> OMG this is so funny. Took me a while to get it, my wife thought I was playing some sort of instrument on the counter tapping cups back and forth.
> 
> Actually what grosses us all out is the "eyelash" bugs that we have crawling all over in the basement. We were actually told not to kill them because they eat spiders, ants, roaches..etc, so we leave them alone.



*Jaraed, I would rather have spiders than these nasty looking bugs! *


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea, nobody post that picture ever again! =)


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe that is a species related to centipedes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> I believe that is a species related to centipedes.


It is a type of centipede since it is a member of the class Chilopoda. It is commonly called a house centipede and the genus is Scutigera. 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> I believe that is a species related to centipedes.


Yeah they are just called house centipedes but the bug guy at JMU said they are good to have even though they are scary cause they eat spiders, roaches, etc.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I caught a House Centipede in the sink at the office a couple of weeks ago. I let it go in a storage area due to them eating other pest insects. They're quiet freaking looking with the huge legs, but I find them beautiful and interesting as well.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i think they look freaking awesome!!! i'd want one ALMOST as badly as more frogs...


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

I only have one tank which Ive had for a year so Im no expert but i can't understand how so many people have trouble making a viv ff proof. Plug the gaps with wire mesh and its done. I must be missing something. As for transferring flies, i do so over a large high sided plastic container. Any that fall into it can be repeatedly tapped down by kicking the container gently. It took me a couple of weeks to work this out but since then i have never had a single ff escape to my knowledge. Trust me if my wife had found any i would know about it!


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

I would be more worried about her reaction to the flies. Hide them!


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Put your bugs in the fridge for 3-5 minutes before working with them. You will have fewer escapies and it doesn't hurt the flys or bean Beatles. 

Make sure to have all your cultures on mite paper and you shouldn't have any problems. 

I have my flys springs and bean Beatles all in a sealed ikea cubbord thing in the living room. It has internal lights and you would never know it was full of bugs. 

Also search for some threads on fly proofing your tank with silicone. 

If you do all these things diligently you will have very few bugs roaming around loose. 

Good Luck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought mine a fly swatter 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VII


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I just married an entomologist . As long as I am not breeding roaches, ticks or bedbugs, then I am good.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

jacobi said:


> I just bought mine a fly swatter
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S VII


Lmao! And how bad did it hurt when she used it on you?!?


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing compares to your daughter and wife finding a mature dubia roach crawling
on the wall in upstairs hallway when they don't know you are breeding them in the basement!
It should be no surprise that all the roaches said hello to the outdoors at that time and I
am still finding mature ones coming out of frog enclosures in the basement.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

@VJF- lol, that's hilarious! I'm thinking of doing termites. Good part is that my wife doesn't know what termites look like. I will just say they are springtails.

A few days ago my wife said "there is a bug in the kitchen" I was in the other room and replied "is it flying?" She said "yes". Then I just replied "well then, it's not mine" and went on with my business(was looking at my bugs). I would have run in there to try and play the hero role. In case it was a big one. But she is from the Philippines and they got them monster roaches, and she isn't scared of them. So I figure she can handle anything except for a huge spider or something of the likes. Actually in the Philippines, she's my hero when it comes to the giant roaches.


----------

